

José Valim on the Elixir Language, Concurrency, Iteration - lidashuang
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/valim-elixir

======
bjg
I've had Elixir on by backlog of languages to play around with for a while
now. This weekend I actually got a chance to sit down and poke around for a
while. It was really enjoyable, love the tight integration of pattern
matching. The ecosystem surrounding the language also seems very nice: The
REPL, the mix build tool, and the nice integration with unit testing, are all
very attractive features of the platform.

I took the chance to write up my beginning experience playing with the
language, trying my best not to look at the docs. You can find the write up
here: [http://bjg.io/learning-elixir/](http://bjg.io/learning-elixir/)

There also seem to a bunch of existing resources for getting started:

\- [http://elixir-lang.org/getting_started/1.html](http://elixir-
lang.org/getting_started/1.html)

\-
[https://howistart.org/posts/elixir/1](https://howistart.org/posts/elixir/1)

\-
[http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/elixir/](http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/elixir/)

~~~
muhmi
I would also suggest this talk by Dave Thomas
[http://youtu.be/5hDVftaPQwY](http://youtu.be/5hDVftaPQwY)

------
g3rald
I started getting interested in Elixir, especially after seeing the amazing
benchmark of Phoenix, built on top of Elixir >>
[https://github.com/mroth/phoenix-showdown](https://github.com/mroth/phoenix-
showdown)

